# Lab Questions



## mhollis (Oct 8, 2016)

I am new to the Thyroid Board and to thyroid problems. Two months ago I went in for my yearly exam with labs and my new doctor decided to test my thyroid because of fatigue, feeling cold and hair loss. The labs came back saying,"Labs are excellent except she has thyroid antibodies consistent with Hashimoto's thyroiditis. Read the book "Hashimoto's Thyroiditis Root Cause." Take Selenium 200mcg daily. Follow up labs in 3 month."

Labs
TSH 3.17
FT4 1.00
Thyroglobulin Antibody 0.10
Vit D 59.70
Free T3 3.00
Reverse T3 13.70
TPO AB 261.00
B12 1098.00

So does "consistent with Hashimoto's" mean that I do have it?
I am a researcher by hearts so I am reading and listening to many good resources including Amy Myers. So I am on the paleo diet now and taking my supplements. I am not taking any thyroid meds yet because am waiting for the 3 months to have my labs checked.

My 18 year old daughter has felt fatigued so I had her go in for her yearly exam and had labs including thyroid tests:

Labs
TSH 2.25
FT4 2.25
FT3 3.80
REVERSE T3 13.70
TP0 AB 9.00
THYROGLOBULIN AB 0.0
VIT D 37.20
VIT B12 439.00

The lab report said, "Negative for Hashimoto's, but thyroid is borderline low. Take Selenium 200mcg daily. Vit D is low and B12 is low. Take D3 plus K2 5000u daily and B12 1000mg sublingual daily. Follow up in 3 months.

I guess I am just overwhelmed now with both of us having thyroid problems. I am a single mom trying to work full time and put my daughter through college. My grocery and supplement bill has pretty much doubled since I started eating "clean". Organic and all the supplements are so expensive. For the first time since my divorce 6 years ago, I am spending more than I am making each month and having to dip into my savings.

I guess I just wanted to see if anyone can help me decipher our labs. Thank you so much for letting me vent and for any advice. Also, do you think waiting these 3 months is ok without getting on thyroid meds?

Marilyn


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Can you please edit your post and add lab ranges.


----------

